# CO2 regulator



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I am currently thinking about upgrading to a pressurized CO2 system and trying to save money doing it as well.. before making any purchases.. I just want to hear what are you guys opinion on some of the co2 regulators currently being sold on ebay.. such as 
This one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-C02-INJ...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cc3153024#ht_1680wt_1143

and 
the one from airgas similar to this one.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-SYSTEM-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c2643b2fd#ht_572wt_1143

and co2 regulator from Greenleafaquarium

I know the one from green leaf is way expensive.. lemme know what you guys think!!! please????


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Bump.. and also the aquatek co2 regulator? 

Thanks


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

i will mail you the link to a site that has a full set under 500 with a full tank or an empty one


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks bigred!!


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

a quality regulator is a good investment, especially a dual stage one. those links look to be single stage and the built in flow meter is better for higher flow applications like welding gas. airgas doesnt make their own regs, but they are pretty good quality whomever their OEM is. I like GLA stuff but its still a bit pricey. I prefer regulators from GO and Concoa myself. GO is very high end and Concoa is good value for the money. I have a couple GO dual stage SS regulators that I can part with that I picked up from a going out of business sale if you are interested. Make sure your SOV is continuous duty rated, most for aquariums setups are not and thats why they burn out in less than a year. A quality metering valve is next most important. I use Swagleok SS-SS4 but parker, hoke, clippard have similar quality pieces. a bubble counter is nice but not necessary, you can set flow by sticking the tube in a glass of water and counting bubbles. once set, the flow wont change until the cylinder starts to empty. i prefer to use them though. a quality diffuser is also a good investement but you can make a rex type inline pretty cheaply and they work.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

Do78521 said:


> Bump.. and also the aquatek co2 regulator?
> 
> Thanks


I have an Aquatek, and it is working well for me so far. I haven't had it for very long, though, so only time will tell if this was a good purchase.

I've had a Milwaukee for a few years, and it works great for me. However, I have heard it is notorious for end of tank dump (which I have never experienced, but I do know people who have). I've also heard lots of complaints about the needle valve, although it's given me no problem.

I also have an Azoo I picked up real cheap on eBay a few years ago. It works OK, but I don't like it as much as the Milwaukee. The needle valve is not very precise. I'm not sorry I bought it though, because it's doing the job.

This is probably one of those things where you get what you pay for. I'm happy so far with my cheapie regulators, but maybe I just got lucky. You might get lucky too, but judging what from other people's experiences, there is some level of risk in going this route.

If you want to go with something that is more expensive but perhaps more reliable in the long run, I've heard very good things about the regulators from GLA.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Generally speaking, all of the already assembled regulators like Milwaukee, Aquatek, Azoo, JBL, the ones that Do78521 mentioned and others all come with poor needle valves and/or the regulators do not provide a stable flow.

The exceptions to this rule are the ones by GLA, SuMo. AquariumPlants's electronic, maknwar's, bettatail's, oldpunk's, btimmer's and others that do use a good regulator and a good needle/metering valve. These are the ones that you should try to purchase. Don't go after that cheap stuff. If you don't have enough money, save up and make a one time purchase. Many people go the cheap route first (even me) and then find out that they purchased a problematic piece of equipment. Then they have to spend more money to get a good one.

You will find many people that like these cheaper, ready built regulators and they will argue that they are fine for our use. They aren't for me. These regulators need to be watched regularly and have their drift adjusted. I prefer the Ronco method: "Set it and forget it." This is what I advocate.

I use Victor two stage regulators. These regulators hold their setting and they are made very well. I suggest a good solenoid like a Burkert 6011, Clippard's mouse, Parker has some good solenoids for our use and others. I use Ideal "1" series needle valves. These are hard to beat for the money. Fabco's NV-55 and their NV-55-18 are very good needles valves. Swagelok's low flow metering valves also work well. Some of their medium flow metering valves will work too. Parker also makes some good metering valves. I have chose to build my own, but GLA, maknwar, bettatail, btimmer, oldpunk and others build good ones too.

Some people like to use single stage regulators. Good ones like Victor, Harris, Matheson, Smith, Concoa and others work well. These same companies make two stage regulators too. I've purchased most of my regulators from ebay. When I purchased my two stage regulators, I found that single stage and two stage regulators were about the same price.

Rex Grigg has a regulator build DIY that will give you an idea of how easy it is. I used his DIY to build my own, but I used different equipment and some different fittings than he did.
Rex's regulator build DIY: http://www.rexgrigg.com/regulator.htm

Matt has some good documented regulator builds. he used very good equipment for his builds.
Matt's builds: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/8236-Regulator-Build-Links


----------

